# Horrible smell from canvas totes?



## BikerBill (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi all. I've been doing a lot of experimenting and practicing with my new heat press. I decided to try putting some plastisol designs on canvas totes for the ladies. I got some canvas tote bags from Broders, the Bag-edge brand. They are very common and popular.

I noticed a little bit of smell to them, but it was not that bad. But wow, when I put them in the heat press and put the designs on it seems to have released some toxic vapors or something. There was a very strong, bad smell. So bad that anything I ate hours after doing it TASTED like the smell!

Even my cat threw up once shortly after. Is it common to have bad smells when you try to heat press canvas? Any particular brands that are better than others to avoid releasing bad smells? The design took to the canvas really well, I'm happy with the look. I could just do without trying to kill myself each time.


----------



## DecalGuy (Nov 26, 2007)

Hey BikerBill,

I would think since they were bought retail the smell is coming from the water proofing they put on canvas totes. 


Mike


----------



## alrozac (Dec 20, 2012)

If they have any kind of treatment to them , you might want to keep a close eye on your print. If they have been treated your transfer will probably peel off.


----------



## BikerBill (Feb 18, 2014)

Ahhh, thank you both. That makes sense, that there is some kind of coating on them. Yet at the same time the tag has this direct quote:

"When screen printing, place straps inside bag before running through dryer."

So it would seem very common to put designs on these. I guess I should put the bag in the wash, then dryer and see how well it holds up. I'm just wondering if most use a type of brand for canvas totes? I'm sure many do them, just not sure if they use a heat press or normal screen printing.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I have heat pressed canvas bags in the past using Sports Flex from JotoPaper.....Seems to me canvas scorches if you use the temperature/time you need for regular vinyl....


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Canvas bags will have sizing on them. That will scorch.


----------



## BikerBill (Feb 18, 2014)

Well I did two and I did not scorch them. I did use parchment paper over the canvas. Here's a pic of one.


----------



## alrozac (Dec 20, 2012)

Nice print. How many are you printing?


----------



## BikerBill (Feb 18, 2014)

> Nice print. How many are you printing?


Thanks. That design is actually a partial one from a Daytona beach bike week one. I cut out the words, trimmed it up and voila! A pretty butterfly design. Might as well use it as the 2014 bike week event is over. I only sell my items online. So I just printed this one, then take a pic of it and list it online. If I get sales I simply make them as I sell them.


----------

